# Happy Birthday to my Frank! (and Mateo Chowder too!)



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Today is my Frank's birthday. He is a big 6 years old. That doesn't seem possible to me!! For those of you that don't know our story I will share it with you. I had a nice little maltese named Lola. She was about a year old, and like so many here, I was wanting a second maltese. I decided a rescue was the best choice. I applied saw an adorable dog in Southern Cal through NCMR and I applied. He was being fostered by our own Debbie Padilla here on SM. Well, things didn't work out with that little guy, and I was pretty disappointed. But one day, Debbie e-mailed me and said she had been thinking of us, and wanted to know if she could give my e-mail address to a breeder that she knew that was looking for a good home placement for a puppy that she had that had been returned (can you imaging returning Frank :w00t. Of course I said yes, and she introduced me to Stacy (Bellarata Maltese) and the rest is history. Frank and his brothers Mateo and Chowder were the first Bellarata litter. Their mom was Caddy. I still feel blessed and honored to this day to have this guy in my life! 

:wub:Happy Birthday Frank!!! :wub: 

Here is a small picture retrosective of Franks's life to date!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG, those puppy pictures are too much! Happy Birthday Frankie!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday, beautiful Frankie....Mateo and Chowder, too!arty:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Frank, Mateo, and Chowder!!! Hope you all have a wonderful Day!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Frank! Hope you have a wonderful, fun day. 

Pam, thanks for sharing your story. It's a great example of how things do work out for the best indeed.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor
ENJOY YOUR DAY.............AND MAY YOU GET WHATEVER YOU WANT:chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday. Frank, Mateo and Chowder!!!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG - Loved all those precious pictures of Frank! You certainly are one handsome pup. Wishing you a very Happy Birthday! 

artytime:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Frank! You are one gorgeous guy, I hope you get something special today like extra belly rubs or maybe an extra treat.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I remember their birth very well. Stacy shared it all with us on SM. I don't think I knew Frankie was returned. I can't even imagine anyone letting that little guy go. Their loss, your gain. Happy Birthday sweet Frankie, Mateo and Chowder. I can't believe six years have passed.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Frank!
Enjoy your special day!
:celebrate - firewor


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

revakb2 said:


> I remember their birth very well. Stacy shared it all with us on SM. I don't think I knew Frankie was returned. I can't even imagine anyone letting that little guy go. Their loss, your gain. Happy Birthday sweet Frankie, Mateo and Chowder. I can't believe six years have passed.


 Me either Reva! I lucked out on this boy. Such loving and loyal dog. He is everything a Maltese is supposed to be.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday, you sweet boy.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Frank! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy 6th Birthday, Frank!!! (and Mateo and Chowder)  and happy anniversary to Stacy!

I just love Frank. :heart: He is such a special dude in so many ways. Pam, it's amazing how things just work out perfectly- he was MEANT to be with you. Give him a big kiss on the nose for me :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy, Happy Birthday!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Awww!! This made me tear up! It's amazing how fast that 6 years went - my first litter. I am soo happy Frank (and Truffles) are with you!! Couldn't have asked for a better home. He was always my favorite (shh don't tell Mateo and Chowder  ) Happy birthday sweet boys!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy 6th Birthday, Frank! You are so handsome!

And, Happy Birthday to your brothers, Mateo, and Chowder!

I love the baby puppy pictures ... so precious!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

hoaloha said:


> Happy 6th Birthday, Frank!!! (and Mateo and Chowder)  and happy anniversary to Stacy!
> 
> I just love Frank. :heart: He is such a special dude in so many ways. Pam, it's amazing how things just work out perfectly- he was MEANT to be with you. Give him a big kiss on the nose for me :wub:


Thanks Marisa. I think you are right. Frank was meant to be with me. I will give him that birthday kiss!!



bellaratamaltese said:


> Awww!! This made me tear up! It's amazing how fast that 6 years went - my first litter. I am soo happy Frank (and Truffles) are with you!! Couldn't have asked for a better home. He was always my favorite (shh don't tell Mateo and Chowder  ) Happy birthday sweet boys!!


Stacy, there aren't words really. I love my two Bellarata babies to death. And I truly feel so lucky to have met you and to have been lucky enough to get these two perfect maltese! And Frank was the first! How special is that! What can I say....."typical Bellarata dogs!" LOL!

And much thanks to everyone for the Birthday wishes!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Happy birthday to all three! I enjoyed the pictures and the story!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday beautiful boy.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Frank! Happy birthday!!!

Of course you were returned! You weren't with the right Mommy! It was fate!



Happy birthday.... Love the triplets sleeping together back to back


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Grace'sMom said:


> Frank! Happy birthday!!!
> 
> Of course you were returned! You weren't with the right Mommy! It was fate!
> 
> ...


 Perfect reasoning!! (I love that pic too...so precious)


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Frankie! You are such a handsome little guy, and I'm glad we get to see a picture of you again, since it's been a little bit (or maybe it's just that I haven't been able to be on SM much lately, lol).


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Frank!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday Frank !


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Happy Birthday you darlin' little boy! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, FRANKIE, MATEO AND CHOWDER:cheer: Love seeing photos of you from before. I don't think I ever heard that story...that was a little before my time...so I didn't know a rescue fell through or that Frankie had been returned. Talk about "their loss is your gain!" You're so lucky to have two of Stacey's adorable Maltese and they're so lucky to have you as their mom.:wub::wubo you hear from Chowder's dad at all. I know Mateo's mom has been on here more.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Me either Reva! I lucked out on this boy. Such loving and loyal dog. He is everything a Maltese is supposed to be.


Happy, happy birthday to my bro Frank and Chowder! Pam you said it perfectly!

They are everything a Maltese is suppose to be!

We feel so blessed to have Mateo in our lives :wub::wub: as I know you feel about Frankie!

And I can't believe it's been 6 years and the class that Mateo first worked with is in 8th grade this year. They still send me letters asking about him :wub::wub:

Lots of love to all of you!


----------



## Artbythecreek (Apr 16, 2013)

What gorgeous pictures. Happy Birthday!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Awww!! This made me tear up! It's amazing how fast that 6 years went - my first litter. I am soo happy Frank (and Truffles) are with you!! Couldn't have asked for a better home. He was always my favorite (shh don't tell Mateo and Chowder  ) Happy birthday sweet boys!!


Six years of pure joy with these beautiful boys! You are a fantastic breeder as seen in this first litter! Thanks to you and Marina they have been beautifully socialized and loved!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Frank!! It is hard to believe he is 6 :thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

joyomom said:


> Happy, happy birthday to my bro Frank and Chowder! Pam you said it perfectly!
> 
> They are everything a Maltese is suppose to be!
> 
> ...


So glad to see you here Joanne! I have always loved that Mateo was a reading dog in your classroom. And what an impact he has had on the kids. They will always remember Mateo the Reading Dog! Love you both (and Mia too!) Hugs to you!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*:cheer:*_HAPPY 6th BIRTHDAY SWEET FRANK..._*:celebrate - firewor

*Little boys are such love bugs! Love this shot Pam! His eyes are so pretty.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy happy Birthday Frank, Mateo and Chowder! Enjoy your special day, guys.
Xoxoxoxooo

Such a cool story, Pam.
Xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I remember when Frank and Chowder were born I can't believe it's been 6 years:w00t:


:wub:HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO FRANK, MATEO AND CHOWDER:wub: THE BIRTHDAY BOYS:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Frankie, Mateo and Chowder! I didn't know Frank's story before, that's pretty neat how it all came together. No I can't imagine returning Frank either!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

So precious!!! Happy Birthday Frank!!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Frank! And Mateo and Chowder! And Pam, thanks for sharing your sweet story with us about how you got Frank!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Frank!:wub:
Happy Birthday Mateo and Chowder! :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Haven't been on for a few days much, happy birthday Frankie.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57218; Happy Birthday!!! &#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;
Precious pups!!!!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Happy belated Birthday to you Frankie and Mateo Chowder. I am sure it was a great day. You are so cute!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I met the pups (Frank, Matteo, Chowder) at a dog show.....Stacy was there and they were little guys in a crate she brought.

Six years. Wow. Time flies.

(Wolfie is six and a half).


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

wolfieinthehouse said:


> I met the pups (Frank, Matteo, Chowder) at a dog show.....Stacy was there and they were little guys in a crate she brought.
> 
> Six years. Wow. Time flies.
> 
> (Wolfie is six and a half).


Hard to believe how time flies! And that they were Stacy's first litter, and how far she and Marina have come. These boys are so special!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Happy belated birthday, Frankie, Mateo, and Chowder! arty: 

Pam, thank you for sharing the story of how you got Frankie. It's so amazing how the dogs that we are _supposed_ to have find their way to us. You are so blessed to have not one, but two of Stacy's pups. She is such an incredible breeder. 

I love the pictures, especially the puppy ones. Ahhhhhh!


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Pam, I'm so sorry I missed this post on the boys' birthday! (Oct. 2nd, my birthday as well).

Chowder is doing so well and looks so much like Frank. Those pictures you posted are amazing. How cute and tiny they were, and to think the first Bellarata litter. 

I haven't been on this site in some time (as usual, lol) and have been perusing threads and reacquainting myself with SpoiledMaltese land.

Anyhow, happy (month-late) birthday! 

Eric :thumbsup:
























pammy4501 said:


> Today is my Frank's birthday. He is a big 6 years old. That doesn't seem possible to me!! For those of you that don't know our story I will share it with you. I had a nice little maltese named Lola. She was about a year old, and like so many here, I was wanting a second maltese. I decided a rescue was the best choice. I applied saw an adorable dog in Southern Cal through NCMR and I applied. He was being fostered by our own Debbie Padilla here on SM. Well, things didn't work out with that little guy, and I was pretty disappointed. But one day, Debbie e-mailed me and said she had been thinking of us, and wanted to know if she could give my e-mail address to a breeder that she knew that was looking for a good home placement for a puppy that she had that had been returned (can you imaging returning Frank :w00t. Of course I said yes, and she introduced me to Stacy (Bellarata Maltese) and the rest is history. Frank and his brothers Mateo and Chowder were the first Bellarata litter. Their mom was Caddy. I still feel blessed and honored to this day to have this guy in my life!
> 
> :wub:Happy Birthday Frank!!! :wub:
> 
> Here is a small picture retrosective of Franks's life to date!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

*Happy Birthdy*

:happy::happy::happy:Happy Birthday Frankie. You sue are a cutie pie.arty:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

briones1980 said:


> Pam, I'm so sorry I missed this post on the boys' birthday! (Oct. 2nd, my birthday as well).
> 
> Chowder is doing so well and looks so much like Frank. Those pictures you posted are amazing. How cute and tiny they were, and to think the first Bellarata litter.
> 
> ...


 Oh I am so glad that you caught this thread!! I talked to Joanne too, who has the other brother Mateo! What special boys we have. And they do all look alike!! We are lucky to have the first "Bellarata Boys"!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh Chowder still looks sooooo happy!! Thank you so much for giving him such a fantastic home! I love Darby too - they look like partners in crime


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy belated Birthday!!!arty::celebrate - fireworarty:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

briones1980 said:


> Pam, I'm so sorry I missed this post on the boys' birthday! (Oct. 2nd, my birthday as well).
> 
> Chowder is doing so well and looks so much like Frank. Those pictures you posted are amazing. How cute and tiny they were, and to think the first Bellarata litter.
> 
> ...


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

:chili::chili: Eric :chili::chili:
Thank you for your post! I have been away for awhile too. Chowder looks fabulous!! The three boys do look so much alike :wub::wub: 
They are all so loved too!!!!:wub::wub:


Thank you to all who include wishes to Mateo - you are all so thoughtful :aktion033:[/QUOTE]

Yes! Mateo is definitely related. Those faces! Great that they're all happy boys. 

:aktion033:


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh Chowder still looks sooooo happy!! Thank you so much for giving him such a fantastic home! I love Darby too - they look like partners in crime


Stacy,it's my pleasure and I'm happy you trusted me with little Chowder. He's definitely my best-friend and basically my ride-along partner everywhere I go on most days. 

He's next to me right now napping after a finger-tip play fight (he never likes playing too rough, so he'll growl while barely touching my fingertips with his paws like he's boxing). He plays the same way with Darby all the time.

I wonder if Frank and Mateo are so gentle when they play or if they're more rough and tumble? I wonder how much they act alike? :innocent:B):rockon:

Take care everyone and THANK YOU for the birthday wishes for Chowder as well as Frank and Mateo. 

Eric


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

As far as Mateo playing he doesn't like to play rough. He will play with Mia but he is always the one who stops when it gets too rough & tumble. Mateo loves when I put my hand under a blanket and move it he goes crazy chasing it . 
Mateo is my total joy and is at my side always - just adore him!

Just saw Frankie at a dog show and he is as beautiful & sweet as ever'! Pam has him groomed beautifully!

Stacy & Marina did such a great job raising & socializing these pups. So grateful to them!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just one more of Frank, I love his face!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

I just love that face too!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

